# new mtd



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

just picked up this really nice mtd special edition yesterday


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice tractor. Did it come with a deck as well...


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

yes it did a 46 inch 3 blade


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks GOOD!


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, from the looks of it it was was barn kept its whole working life. When I found it it was in a barn with the deck off for repair. it belonged to one of my dad's customers before I got it


----------

